
A C64 Games Mashup - ingve
http://level4.jojati.com/c64mashup/
======
yodsanklai
So many great memories. I used to play video games a lot from 7 to 15. First
C64 and then Amiga. And then started the PC era and I totally lost interest. I
didn't find the games and the platform as enjoyable. What kind of games do
kids like to play nowadays? is there the same diversity of games as there used
to be?

Recently, I was at a museum in New Zealand (I think it was in Dunedin) and
they had a C64 there. I was pleased to see a bunch of young kids enjoying
playing it! They didn't seem to think it was outdated.

~~~
chipsy
Digital distribution has brought back the feeling of the older computer games
in a big way. Steam has some titles, but it still puts up some barriers.
itch.io [0] is the hotspot for stuff too small to notice these days. Just last
night I was linked to a homage to the ICOM adventure games [1] and it was
hosted on itch.

Kids don't really seem to care too much about a high fidelity experience.
Everything is new and different to them to begin with, so that stuff is just
window dressing.

[0] [http://itch.io](http://itch.io) [1]
[https://grahfmetal.itch.io/infested](https://grahfmetal.itch.io/infested)

------
david-given
If you walk too far right, there's some serious full-screen strobe effects. Be
aware.

Also, this reminds me inescapably of the sublimely brilliant ROM CHECK FAIL:
[http://www.farbs.org/romcheckfail.php](http://www.farbs.org/romcheckfail.php)

~~~
jimjimjim
it's a fairly standard c64 loading screen/border.

------
halviti
Ah, my childhood, this is great.

Maniac mansion, world games, pirates!, the last ninja and impossible mission
were some of my favorites.

I actually managed to beat impossible mission, and I can't even imagine the
amount of time I spent wandering aimlessly in last ninja and pirates! not
having a clue where to go or what to do.

Good times.

"Stay a while, stay forever!!!!"

~~~
vinbreau
You can play it online now. It's a faithful rendition. [http://impossible-
mission.krissz.hu/](http://impossible-mission.krissz.hu/)

~~~
freekh
Wow - I can't remember this game (had the amiga not the c64) but the link sure
is pretty awesome!

------
hansjorg
Awesome trip down memory lane.

Can't see any audio files loading, so I'm guessing it's emulating a SID-chip
in JavaScript? Great emulation in that case.

Might be the nostalgia talking, but it's surprising how well the SID still
sounds.

~~~
mrspeaker
I recently hooked up a C64 to my stereo for the first time. Hearing things
through a decent system (instead of my old crappy tube-TV speakers as a kid) -
a can't believe how great it sounds: all that huuuuge base wasted on me!

I also am surprised I never noticed as a kid the limitations of only having 3
channels of sound for music AND effects. It's amazing how well it's hidden,
but still - long notes abruptly chopped because I decided to shoot at a bad
guy, or notes falling out of chords: I never heard this at all when I was
younger!

~~~
Flow
If you have a pair of good headphones, try the dolby surround processed
versions on this YouTube account.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Kuokka77/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/Kuokka77/playlists)

Some are just great, some sound so spacious that I once thought I forgot to
connect my headphones and the sound came from somewhere outside.

------
CapTVK
I recognize and played a lot of them all back in the day. Only things missing
are Commando and Ghost & Goblins (I can still hum the tune!).

Amazing what they could do with the SID chip back then. Most PC's and
homecomputers in the early 80's had to make do with bleeps and bloops.
Literally.

There's a quite a subscene for those interested in SID music. You can find a
lot of new C64 cover versions (some by the original musicians) and new work at
Chris Abbott's www.c64audio.com. He's done a lot of work in keeping the
C64/SID scene alive.

------
afro88
Last Ninja endlessly trying to pick up an unpickupable key. Nice touch

------
franze
Miss Druid [https://youtu.be/_RXVgaMybCw](https://youtu.be/_RXVgaMybCw) or was
that a european thing?

~~~
gillianseed
Me too, this was my favourite of the countless Gauntlet clones, given that it
added some cool ideas: element magic which affected enemies differently, a
sidekick you could conjure, and probably more cool things I can't recall at
the moment.

------
PhasmaFelis
The C64's sound capability is absolutely boggling for a machine released in
1982. I don't think anything on the market came close for years.

~~~
OSButler
I think that exact capability also attracted a lot of great musical talent to
it, who used crazy techniques and experimented with it continuously to get new
sounds out of that breadbox. It had a sense of evolution where you started
with a beeping machine, then a game gets released with such a great soundtrack
that you'd simply leave it running just to listen to it (Ninja, Traz,
International Karate, Giana Sisters, ...), and then you get a demo that
manages to play back the stoning scene of The Life of Brian - all that's still
stuck in my head from my C64 days.

------
JohnTHaller
First: Seizure warning for anyone walking all the way to the right

Second: Be sure to walk all the way left as well as right

------
alphadevx
This makes me want to play Turrican again, that game was _so good_.

~~~
ricksplat
Whatever became of Manfred Trenz eh?

~~~
alphadevx
I used to love reading his little notes at the end credits of those games,
nice personal touch.

------
metaos
Super Final Fight Gold is a bit more playable!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c1raWrdwFk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c1raWrdwFk)

